# Bow Questions



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a darton bow while I was in high school (15 years ago). I have used it periodically over that time period. It is a quality bow.

This year I would really like to get back into bow hunting. A couple of vague bow questions.

1. I have not really done anything to my bow since I got (in terms of maintenance). Besides the obvious things such as sighting the bow in, are there any general up keep issues I should do? Specifically anything with the string?

2. I have used fingers only with my bow. I would like to get a trigger release. Do I have to have my bow readjusted to compensate for using a trigger release as opposed to just fingers?

3. As I look for a trigger release to buy....what features should I look for?

I know those are vague questions but I like to get information from guys that have their "boots on the ground."


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Well worth getting the bow checked out at a good pro shop as the string,cables likely have stretched and need some adjustment.Also the cams timing might need a little adjustment to.I use a Truefire Hurricane buckle release.Most likely you'll need to lower the nock point with a release.I use a string loop rather than hooking direct onto the string.With a release there's also a very good chance you'll need a different spine arrow than what you used shooting finger style.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

First off, id get the strings and cables replaced before I did anything further.

15 years is a long time, especially when its only used "off and on". Im sure the string is pretty dried out.

Cheap insurance to make sure it doesn't blow up on ya, potentially seriously injuring you.

Whomever changes these out, could also set you up for release shooting at the same time.


----------

